# Hello world!! First Pip



## diamondbp (May 20, 2013)

First sulcata hatchling started today! Honestly it looks pretty small to have started hatching already but he/she is full of movement in that egg. Ill update its progress along with the other eggs over the next few days. I love hatchlings!!!


----------



## wellington (May 20, 2013)

Congrats. Can't wait to see the pic when it's out.


----------



## Blakem (May 20, 2013)

Very fun, it would be great to see this happen one day.


----------



## dlrowe (May 21, 2013)

So cute!! Congrats!

Sent from my PG86100 using TortForum mobile app


----------



## diamondbp (May 21, 2013)

He made some progress from last night. Waiting on some brothers and sisters to follow suit


----------



## diamondbp (May 21, 2013)

Free at last lol


----------



## Moozillion (May 21, 2013)

ADORABLE!!! Congratulations!


----------



## lkwagner (May 21, 2013)

So dang cute!


----------



## shanu303 (May 21, 2013)

CUTE !!! congrats


----------



## Tom (May 21, 2013)

Glad to see you are using a brooder box. If you put his egg shell and some greens in there, he'll be less apt to eat the paper towels. I leave mine in the brooder box for about a week while they absorb their yolk sac. They get soaked and fresh greens daily.


----------



## Jacqui (May 22, 2013)

How adorable. There is just something about all hatchlings, but especially sulcata ones.


----------



## diamondbp (May 25, 2013)

I'm still waiting on the other eggs to start hatching but this hatchling is an active trooper!!


----------



## n3rdchik (May 29, 2013)

Squee!!! What an adorable little guy!


----------



## Moozillion (May 29, 2013)

He's the "Leader of the Pack!!!"


----------



## evlinLoutries (May 30, 2013)

What a nice hatch u had..


I was a Tortoise before!


----------



## Jlant85 (May 30, 2013)

I want a sulcata so badly! Just dont have the room and temp for it to be outside! DAMN YOU SAN FRANCISCO!


----------



## LeopardTortLover (May 30, 2013)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww.....www.....wwwwww


----------



## Keeblercop (Jun 16, 2013)

diamondbp said:


> Free at last lol



OH HOW ADORABLE! CONGRATS!


----------



## bigred (Jun 16, 2013)

That is a perfect little hatchling, one pip leads to another good luck


----------



## Jeepchief66 (Jun 17, 2013)

How many days did it take for him to start peeping


----------



## Peyton (Jun 17, 2013)

Really nice color


----------



## diamondbp (Jun 20, 2013)

this incubation was 110 for the earliest hatchling and 136 for the last


----------

